# News & Current Events > Individual Rights Violations: Case Studies >  Handcuffed woman falls out of moving police car while being sexually assaulted.

## mrsat_98

http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2014/...lly-assaulted/http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2014/...lly-assaulted/

LOS ANGELES (CBSLA.com)  A woman who was shown on camera tumbling out of a moving LAPD squad car last year said she fell out of the vehicle to avoid being sexually assaulted by her arresting officer.
KCAL9′s Stacey Butler spoke to the womans attorney, Arnoldo Cassillas.
The alleged victim, Kim Nguyen, a 27-year-old pharmacist, says she was handcuffed in the back of a squad car when an officer began to sexually assault her in the early morning hours of March 17, 2013. Nguyen said the officers negligence also caused her to tumble out of the vehicle.

Video of the incident appears to show Nguyen sprawled on the ground with her dress removed from the waist down.
Nguyen says it all started around 2 a.m. when she was standing in front of a downtown restaurant with two male friends. She said they were waiting for a cab, as they had all been drinking.
She said officers pulled up and placed her in the back of a patrol car  for allegedly being intoxicated  and left the men behind.
In a deposition taped this past December, she claimed the officer who was in the back seat with her started grabbing her left inner thigh and began opening her legs. Nguyen says the officer touched her chest and pulled her ears to get her closer to him.
Cassillas told Butler his client spent two weeks in the hospital and her jaw had to be wired shut. She lost all of her teeth.
The LAPD told Butler they would not comment on pending litigation.

----------


## phill4paul

She's a whore. Who cares. If the officer did what he is accused of then it is because of the trampy way she dressed. If she had any amount of patriotism to the homeland she would have given this gaudian a toss. We know about the stress these gaurdians live under but we don't _know_ the stress. We all know that sex is a reliever of stress. It was this whore's duty to relieve this gaurdian of burdens we cannot comprehend. If even for the moment.

----------


## Spikender

> She's a whore. Who cares. If the officer did what he is accused of then it is because of the trampy way she dressed. If she had any amount of patriotism to the homeland she would have given this gaudian a toss. We know about the stress these gaurdians live under but we don't _know_ the stress. We all know that sex is a reliever of stress. It was this whore's duty to relieve this gaurdian of burdens we cannot comprehend. If even for the moment.


Well now that she lost all of her teeth, at least the officers won't have to worry about biting next time they pick her up to fulfill her patriotic duty.

----------


## phill4paul

> Well now that she lost all of her teeth, at least the officers won't have to worry about biting next time they pick her up to fulfill her patriotic duty.


  No, they won't. She'll be nice and compliant like a good whore and mundane are ordered to be.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Stop resisting! Stop resisting! Stop resisting!

----------


## angelatc

The officers are ok, right?

----------


## phill4paul

> The officers are ok, right?


  On disability. Probably a weeks medical leave, full pay. Blue balls. It's in the Police Union contract.

----------


## aGameOfThrones

DA to whore:

I know who you are. I know what you want. If you are looking for justice, I can tell you I don't have any. But what I do have are a very particular set of skills; skills I have acquired over a very long career. Skills that make me a nightmare for people like you. If you admit fault and drop the lawsuit now, that'll be the end of it. I will not look for you, I will not pursue you. But if you don't, I will look for you, I will find you, and I will let the cops rape you.

----------


## mrsat_98

Realistically she couldn't get to the front seat because of the barrier she tried to walk to the front seat to help  (sexually assault ) the poor depraved other officer.

----------


## Icymudpuppy

I didn't see it in the article, but let me guess...

The officers involved are on paid administrative leave pending an internal investigation, and the chief is saying that they followed policy and he sees no evidence of wrongdoing...

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I didn't see it in the article, but let me guess...
> 
> The officers involved are on paid administrative leave pending an internal investigation, and the chief is saying that they followed policy and he sees no evidence of wrongdoing...


http://timesfreepress.com/news/2014/...-charged-rape/




> Fired Hamilton County Sheriff’s deputy charged with rape
> 
> A Hamilton County Sheriff’s Office patrol deputy has been terminated after handcuffing a woman and forcing her to perform oral sex on him while he was on duty in Harrison.
> 
> Deputy Willie Marshay Greer, 33, was fired Thursday afternoon and charged with aggravated rape and official misconduct.
> 
> Read More


ETA - different attack.  LAPD notoriously does not hold their officers accountable; so yeah you are probably right.

----------


## Origanalist

The alleged victim, Kim Nguyen

Two hours prior to the police taking her..


After..

----------


## Cleaner44

News report:



Street video:



The cops at an absolute minimum should be fired for not being able to keep a person secured in the police car.  One has to wonder where her shirt went.  Luckily the LAPD still is allowing these fine rapists to work on the street while the investigation is active.

----------


## Terry1

I know what I'd consider *justice* in this case, but I'd never actually say it.

----------


## belian78

> I know what I'd consider *justice* in this case, but I'd never actually say it.


I'll say it.  I'd probably have died trying, but I'd have went to that woman and went against her attackers, their little tin badges be damned.  I would have no qualms about attacking a monkey in blue if I witnessed something like this.

----------


## JK/SEA

Should find out who their parents are. Maybe ask a few questions.

Just for $#@!s and giggles of course.

----------


## Anti Federalist

A few bad apples...

Yeah, well, it only takes one spoonful of $#@! to ruin a gallon of ice cream.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> She's a whore. Who cares. If the officer did what he is accused of then it is because of the trampy way she dressed. If she had any amount of patriotism to the homeland she would have given this gaudian a toss. We know about the stress these gaurdians live under but we don't _know_ the stress. We all know that sex is a reliever of stress. It was this whore's duty to relieve this gaurdian of burdens we cannot comprehend. If even for the moment.


God bless those boys in blue.

----------


## Paulbot99

They will publish her sexual history to discredit her. If they can persuade people she's a whore, or, better yet, a prostitute, it will somehow make it okay. He'll, maybe they can make her the villain.

----------


## Dr.3D

> God bless those boys in blue.


Yeah, they have all the fun.


/s

----------


## angelatc

You know, I wear clothes.  I can't understand how a dress could get pulled that far down without help.

Showed this to the hubby.  He wondered about the presence of the second cruiser....were they coming so they could have a turn?

----------


## juleswin

First I have to say that I agree with everyone above on how despicable this cop is. But you are handcuffed, in a moving car and on a busy street road where you could possibly be run over by incoming traffic, so unless the cops was about to kill you, I suggest you stick it out and try and report the crime after the assault. Now she will for the rest of her life have both the physical and the mental scares to show for it.

I wish her the best of luck and hope she can fully recover from this and she gets the justice she deserves.

----------


## angelatc

> First I have to say that I agree with everyone above on how despicable this cop is. But you are handcuffed, in a moving car and on a busy street road where you could possibly be run over by incoming traffic, so unless the cops was about to kill you, I suggest you stick it out and try and report the crime after the assault. Now she will for the rest of her life have both the physical and the mental scares to show for it.
> 
> I wish her the best of luck and hope she can fully recover from this and she gets the justice she deserves.



In a self defense class I took, they specifically taught us not to let an assailant get us in the car.  If we were in the car, we should get out at all costs.  Kick the windows, grab the wheel - anything to get him to lose control of the situation was a good thing.

Here's why:  the odds of getting out of the situation alive increased dramatically if you did not let the assailant take you someplace secluded.  That is apparently the worst possible option.

If these guys had been undocumented rapists, they would have simply left the scene leaving her in the street. Because the cops were pretty much forced to stop does not mean they would not have killed her after they were finished raping her if she had not exited the scene.

----------


## coastie

> First I have to say that I agree with everyone above on how despicable this cop is. But you are handcuffed, in a moving car and on a busy street road where you could possibly be run over by incoming traffic,* so unless the cops was about to kill you, I suggest you stick it out and try and report the crime after the assault. Now she will for the rest of her life have both the physical and the mental scares to show for it.*
> 
> I wish her the best of luck and hope she can fully recover from this and she gets the justice she deserves.


Got it. Endure, and hope for the best. I mean, scars are scars, amirite?


ETA: Are you $#@!ing serious? Holy $#@!.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

> First I have to say that I agree with everyone above on how despicable this cop is. But you are handcuffed, in a moving car and on a busy street road where you could possibly be run over by incoming traffic, so unless the cops was about to kill you, I suggest you stick it out and try and *report the crime after the assault*. Now she will for the rest of her life have both the physical and the mental scares to show for it.
> 
> I wish her the best of luck and hope she can fully recover from this and she gets the justice she deserves.


That would go over real well, I am sure.

----------


## pcosmar

A point that has not been mentioned,,,

How did she  "fall out" of the car?

Now I have been in a few Police cars. in the back seat.

I have also repaired several,, in my profession as a body-man.

you don't open the doors from the inside.. NO WAY.  The handles are mechanically disconnected. They only open from the outside.

She was dumped in the street.

----------


## Anti Federalist

LAPD emergency medical treatment:

"Hey, maggot, get up, before you $#@!ing die!"





>

----------


## coastie

> A point that has not been mentioned,,,
> 
> How did she  "fall out" of the car?
> 
> Now I have been in a few Police cars. in the back seat.
> 
> I have also repaired several,, in my profession as a body-man.
> 
> you don't open the doors from the inside.. NO WAY.  The handles are mechanically disconnected. They only open from the outside.
> ...


Was wondering the same, Pete, just got caught up in juleswins most retarded post.

----------


## Anti Federalist

I'm assuming that the $#@! cop had her in the front seat.

If she was in the back, then there had to be another cop driving.

I'm guessing power locks from the driver's seat?





> A point that has not been mentioned,,,
> 
> How did she  "fall out" of the car?
> 
> Now I have been in a few Police cars. in the back seat.
> 
> I have also repaired several,, in my profession as a body-man.
> 
> you don't open the doors from the inside.. NO WAY.  The handles are mechanically disconnected. They only open from the outside.
> ...

----------


## Nirvikalpa

> LAPD emergency medical treatment:
> 
> "Hey, maggot, get up, before you $#@!ing die!"


Her face is so swollen I would have immediately been concerned with her airway - and because she had facial injuries it becomes a whole different ballgame with how you establish an airway, as typical means can cause more serious internal damage.  Cops are idiots and can barely perform any type of lifesaving medical treatment right... it may have unfortunately been in her favor that he didn't even touch her (so, so sad, but he's still an $#@!).

----------


## jmdrake

So...somebody explain this to me.  If a private citizen did that he would be in jail awaiting trial.  Maybe...*maybe* he would be allowed bond.  So why when it's a police officer does there have to be some "internal investigation" first?  Sure, I think the officers involved should receive a fair trial.  But in the meantime they need to be wearing orange.

----------


## Dr.3D

> So...somebody explain this to me.  If a private citizen did that he would be in jail awaiting trial.  Maybe...*maybe* he would be allowed bond.  So why when it's a police officer does there have to be some "internal investigation" first?  Sure, I think the officers involved should receive a fair trial.  But in the meantime they need to be wearing orange.


Well, I believe it's because of their gang membership.
Can't have these boys in blue being afraid to do their jobs now can we?

----------


## pcosmar

> I'm assuming that the $#@! cop had her in the front seat.
> 
> If she was in the back, then there had to be another cop driving.
> 
> I'm guessing power locks from the driver's seat?


Power locks do not open doors.. the lock and the latch are two different mechanical functions.
And most modern cars has a "door ajar" warning if the doors are not closed properly.
The doors only open from the outside. inside connections are removed.. (The metal rod that connects the handle and the latch is removed)

Someone is quite obviously lying.

----------


## angelatc

> Power locks do not open doors.. the lock and the latch are two different mechanical functions.
> And most modern cars has a "door ajar" warning if the doors are not closed properly.
> The doors only open from the outside. inside connections are removed.. (The metal rod that connects the handle and the latch is removed)
> 
> Someone is quite obviously lying.



I just assumed that in his excitement he didn't close the door properly.  

Cops do not usually ride in the back with you, do they?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Her face is so swollen I would have immediately been concerned with her airway - and because she had facial injuries it becomes a whole different ballgame with how you establish an airway, as typical means can cause more serious internal damage.  Cops are idiots and can barely perform any type of lifesaving medical treatment right... it may have unfortunately been in her favor that he didn't even touch her (so, so sad, but he's still an $#@!).


Yeah, you're probably right...still, if it were me, I'd at least be checking vitals in case CPR was needed, and checking for an open airway like you said.

Even if just a comforting hand hold...

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Power locks do not open doors.. the lock and the latch are two different mechanical functions.
> And most modern cars has a "door ajar" warning if the doors are not closed properly.
> The doors only open from the outside. inside connections are removed.. (The metal rod that connects the handle and the latch is removed)
> 
> Someone is quite obviously lying.


Quite right...I was just thinking aloud, what type of systems a new cop cruiser might have.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

That's one way to ruin the mood.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> First I have to say that I agree with everyone above on how despicable this cop is. But you are handcuffed, in a moving car and on a busy street road where you could possibly be run over by incoming traffic, so unless the cops was about to kill you, I suggest you stick it out and try and report the crime after the assault. Now she will for the rest of her life have both the physical and the mental scares to show for it.
> 
> I wish her the best of luck and hope she can fully recover from this and she gets the justice she deserves.


I think she did the right thing.  Firstly, she exposed the police without people having to rely on her word.  Secondly, there's the possibility that she will receive a nice settlement.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> Got it. Endure, and hope for the best. I mean, scars are scars, amirite?
> 
> 
> ETA: Are you $#@!ing serious? Holy $#@!.


Pretty sure that was a woman saying that, so I don't think it's too far-fetched to think that this would be a viable option.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> A point that has not been mentioned,,,
> 
> How did she  "fall out" of the car?
> 
> Now I have been in a few Police cars. in the back seat.
> 
> I have also repaired several,, in my profession as a body-man.
> 
> you don't open the doors from the inside.. NO WAY.  The handles are mechanically disconnected. They only open from the outside.
> ...


That doesn't make any sense.  Why would they dump her in the street and then stop to call an ambulance?

----------


## pcosmar

> I just assumed that in his excitement he didn't close the door properly.  
> 
> Cops do not usually ride in the back with you, do they?


Not usually,, but some times. One might if I was a pretty girl.

There is no video of how she got out of the car.. or how her shirt/dress got removed while her hands were cuffed behind her back.

the door was not open in the video, neither while driving down the street nor after when the camera pans over to it..
 perhaps a dash cam on the second car might have seen,, but those seem to selectively malfunction.

----------


## pcosmar

> That doesn't make any sense.  Why would they dump her in the street and then stop to call an ambulance?


I do not know.
/ speculation
perhaps as a cover story to explain the beating she just received in the back seat.

----------


## angelatc

> Yeah, you're probably right...still, if it were me, I'd at least be checking vitals in case CPR was needed, and checking for an open airway like you said.
> 
> Even if just a comforting hand hold...


Comforting hands do not wear blue latex.

----------


## angelatc

> There is no video of how she got out of the car.. or how her shirt/dress got removed while her hands were cuffed behind her back.
> 
> .


I do not think it was removed.  I think it is just pulled down. It looks to me like the sleeves are bunched up where her wrists would be if her hands were not tied behind her back.

I think the story is wrong.  It says her dress is missing from the waist down, but i think they meant from the waist up.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> I'm assuming that the $#@! cop had her in the front seat.
> 
> If she was in the back, then there had to be another cop driving.
> 
> I'm guessing power locks from the driver's seat?


If only the front seat door can be opened, that means she can only jump or fall out by first being in the front seat.  That also means that the cop put her there.  That can only suggest that the cops had some sort of motive for putting her in the front seat, something you NEVER do normally.  The only reason I can think of is to rape her there.  You NEVER put prisoners in the front seat.

----------


## aGameOfThrones

The Cop is thinking this...


*Still rape worthy? Hmm....*

----------


## pcosmar

> I do not think it was removed.  I think it is just pulled down. It looks to me like the sleeves are bunched up where her wrists would be if her hands were not tied behind her back.
> 
> I think the story is wrong.  It says her dress is missing from the waist down, but i think they meant from the waist up.


There are photos, showing the outfit  before and after.
Are you saying her clothes just fell off on their own?

----------


## angelatc

Seeing how vivacious she was in the pictures compared to how she is in the interview is really sad.  They just took a young woman who did everything in life absolutely right, and they broke her.

----------


## juleswin

> In a self defense class I took, they specifically taught us not to let an assailant get us in the car.  If we were in the car, we should get out at all costs.  Kick the windows, grab the wheel - anything to get him to lose control of the situation was a good thing.
> 
> Here's why:  the odds of getting out of the situation alive increased dramatically if you did not let the assailant take you someplace secluded.  That is apparently the worst possible option.
> .


I agree, you are taught never to let a kidnapper move you to a secondary location and they also tell never to let em tie you up. But the cops are not the people they are talking about, cos unlike a civilian kidnapper, there is record of the cops taking her into custody so he wont just shoot her after taking her to a new location. If this cop was that craven and evil, he would have shot her on the spot. The worst that could have happened to her in the hands of the police was a rape and then finding it hard to prove it. She was in no danger of dying unlike jumping off a moving car.




> Got it. Endure, and hope for the best. I mean, scars are scars, amirite?
> 
> 
> ETA: Are you $#@!ing serious? Holy $#@!.


Sounds harsh but it is much better that dying and guaranteeing that the pervert gets away with it. 




> That would go over real well, I am sure.


Taking the emotion away from the discussion and speaking from a strictly self preservation pov, I wouldn't advice my daughter(when I have one) to jump out of a moving car if her life wasn't in danger




> I think she did the right thing.  Firstly, she exposed the police without people having to rely on her word.  Secondly, there's the possibility that she will receive a nice settlement.


I could see this being a good reason one would risk their life so as to make sure this case didn't end up being a "he said, she said" trial. But reading pcosmar's post about how police car doors cannot be opened from the inside and the fact that she was handcuffed, I don't think she had any say in her getting out of a moving vehicle.

All in all, it is awful incident and I hope the cop spends the rest of his living life behind bars

----------


## KCIndy

> Seeing how vivacious she was in the pictures compared to how she is in the interview is really sad.  They just took a young woman who did everything in life absolutely right, and they broke her.



What goes around comes around.... I sincerely hope.

----------


## angelatc

> There are photos, showing the outfit  before and after.
> Are you saying her clothes just fell off on their own?


No, I am saying she is not naked from the waist down, and that it looks like her shirt is bunched around her waist with the sleeves bunched down at the bottom of her arms.

----------


## angelatc

> I agree, you are taught never to let a kidnapper move you to a secondary location and they also tell never to let em tie you up. But the cops are not the people they are talking about, cos unlike a civilian kidnapper, there is record of the cops taking her into custody so he wont just shoot her after taking her to a new location. If this cop was that craven and evil, he would have shot her on the spot. The worst that could have happened to her in the hands of the police was a rape and then finding it hard to prove it. She was in no danger of dying unlike jumping off a moving car.


Of course you are right in that there is a record of her being in custody, but all they would need to do is claim that she was attacking them and they were forced to shoot her.  He could not shoot her on the spot because they were in a very public place.  

I don't believe that there is something special in cops that makes them less likely to kill a victim than your average civilian rapist.




> Taking the emotion away from the discussion and speaking from a strictly self preservation pov, I wouldn't advice my daughter(when I have one) to jump out of a moving car if her life wasn't in danger


How would you advise her to determine that her life was in danger or not?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Seeing how vivacious she was in the pictures compared to how she is in the interview is really sad.  They just took a young woman who did everything in life absolutely right, *and they broke her*.


It's what a police state does...it breaks you, mentally, emotionally and physically.

ETA - And it does it with a terrifying arbitrary and random nature.

You, quite literally, never know when or where the hammer will fall.

And you start to live your life with that knowledge, becoming docile, skittish and compliant all at the same time.

*Which is, of course, the point.*

----------


## Anti Federalist

> How would you advise her to determine that her life was in danger or not?


Consider one's life to be at higher risk of termination whenever one is within 100 yards of these criminal lunatics.

----------


## Cleaner44

> So...somebody explain this to me.  If a private citizen did that he would be in jail awaiting trial.  Maybe...*maybe* he would be allowed bond.  So why when it's a police officer does there have to be some "internal investigation" first?  Sure, I think the officers involved should receive a fair trial.  But in the meantime they need to be wearing orange.


This is a really good point.  Screw the civil suit, where are the criminal charges?  A woman says she was sexually assaulted, that would normally at least result in an arrest if its credible.  Her claim is certainly credible given that the police are clearly lying about stopping at the light and her falling out when they took off, in addition to her shirt not being on.  The county sheriff should be making an arrest.  Oh, that's right... JustUs System.

----------


## coastie

> Comforting hands do not wear blue latex.


Ever comforted someone while they were dying and you were wearing blue latex gloves? I have, and have done so without the gloves....I'm not at ALL seeing the point you're trying to make here.




> The Cop is thinking this...
> 
> 
> *Still rape worthy? Hmm....*


SMFH, reallly?





> [.............. _But the cops are not the people they are talking about, cos unlike a civilian kidnapper, there is record of the cops taking her into custody so he wont just shoot her after taking her to a new location. If this cop was that craven and evil, he would have shot her on the spot. The worst that could have happened to her in the hands of the police was a rape and then finding it hard to prove it. She was in no danger of dying unlike jumping off a moving car._


How the hell would you know any of that?

And , HOW THE $#@! DO YOU JUMP OUT OF THE BACK OF A MOVING POLICE CAR WITH YOUR HANDS CUFFED BEHIND YOUR BACK??? 

 Your thought process seems to be following a script of an episode in the no doubt endless library of episodes in your memory of all the CSI type shows you've been watching over the years. That is exactly how you are thinking here, how sad for you to be a 100% brainwashed product of the entertainment industry.

----------


## Icymudpuppy

> I know what I'd consider *justice* in this case, but I'd never actually say it.


I would.  These rabid animals need to be put down.

----------


## Red Green

Is it possible that she was in the front seat so the pig driver could cop a feel while rolling down the road?

----------


## DamianTV

The Fear of Authority causes many to alter their behavior.  Not because something they do they know to be morally wrong, but because they have a Fear of Authority.

Authority itself needs to also have a Fear of Authority FROM THE PEOPLE embedded as deeply into their collective psyche as we have of Cops.

----------


## mrsat_98

> She's a whore. Who cares. If the officer did what he is accused of then it is because of the trampy way she dressed. If she had any amount of patriotism to the homeland she would have given this gaudian a toss. We know about the stress these gaurdians live under but we don't _know_ the stress. We all know that sex is a reliever of stress. It was this whore's duty to relieve this gaurdian of burdens we cannot comprehend. If even for the moment.




http://starcasm.net/wp-content/uploa...uble-image.jpg

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> http://starcasm.net/wp-content/uploa...uble-image.jpg


What is this?

----------


## kcchiefs6465

That is the Kim Nguyen laying on the road?

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Power locks do not open doors.. the lock and the latch are two different mechanical functions.
> And most modern cars has a "door ajar" warning if the doors are not closed properly.
> The doors only open from the outside. inside connections are removed.. (The metal rod that connects the handle and the latch is removed)
> 
> Someone is quite obviously lying.


Front passenger isn't disabled. They often ride two a piece.

She probably jumped out of front passenger door. Or was pushed out.

----------


## mrsat_98

> What is this?


Kim Nyguen

----------


## pcosmar

> Is it possible that she was in the front seat so the pig driver could cop a feel while rolling down the road?


NO.
Arrested suspects are not put in the front seat.

and her deposition states that she was in the back seat.

the back doors open from the outside ONLY.
They can NOT be opened from the inside.

----------


## tod evans

> Consider one's life to be at higher risk of termination whenever one is within 100 yards of these criminal lunatics.


Seeing as how the average citizen doesn't conduct his daily affairs dressed in body armor with armed co-conspirators close at hand, a sane person must reevaluate their posture when in the presence of known thugs... 

Does one kneel in submission or does he stand like a man?



This poor girl could very well be the result of either approach....

----------


## pcosmar

> Front passenger isn't disabled. They often ride two a piece.
> 
> She probably jumped out of front passenger door. Or was pushed out.


NO,,
She was in the back seat,,handcuffed.
She said she was in the back. The Cops say she was in the back. Standard procedure is to put arrested suspects in the back seat.

Video shows the Cops Lying. Said they stopped at the intersection when they clearly did not.
http://articles.latimes.com/2013/sep...l-car-20130902




> In a report on the incident reviewed by The Times, the paramedics said the police officers claimed the officer driving came to a stop at the intersection and that Nguyen fell out of the car as it accelerated to about 10 mph.
> 
> The video, however, shows the patrol car traveling at what appears to be a much faster speed and passing through the intersection without stopping or slowing.

----------


## Origanalist

> http://starcasm.net/wp-content/uploa...uble-image.jpg




Are you sure that's the same woman? It's a common name.

----------


## pcosmar

> [/IMG]
> 
> Are you sure that's the same woman? It's a common name.


Not the same.

common name for male and female.

. DIRECTOR: Kim Nguyen

----------


## mrsat_98

> Are you sure that's the same woman? It's a common name.


I'll look again. I really don't mind at all.

----------


## kathy88

She was not a prostitute. She is a pharmacist. This one will get justice hopefully.

----------


## Origanalist

> She was not a prostitute. She is a pharmacist. This one will get justice hopefully.


You have much more optimism than I.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> I agree, you are taught never to let a kidnapper move you to a secondary location and they also tell never to let em tie you up. But the cops are not the people they are talking about, cos unlike a civilian kidnapper, there is record of the cops taking her into custody so he wont just shoot her after taking her to a new location. If this cop was that craven and evil, he would have shot her on the spot. The worst that could have happened to her in the hands of the police was a rape and then finding it hard to prove it. She was in no danger of dying unlike jumping off a moving car.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds harsh but it is much better that dying and guaranteeing that the pervert gets away with it. 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking the emotion away from the discussion and speaking from a strictly self preservation pov, I wouldn't advice my daughter(when I have one) to jump out of a moving car if her life wasn't in danger
> ...


I think it's just the back doors that don't open from the inside.  The front doors would have to because the cops have to get in and out.  They let the prisoners out.  Nobody can open the back doors from the inside, not even the cops, so that means she was in the front seat.  I can really only think of one reason why she would be in the front seat.  

Therefore, there are only 2 likely scenarios:

1) The cop pushed her out of the front door for some unknown reason or
2) She managed to open the door herself and fall/jump out.  

Number 2 seems like the only practical explanation since I can't figure out why a cop would push a rape victim out of the front door on a busy street knowing there would be cameras and witnesses, and she had her clothes partially removed.  The only scenario that really makes sense to me is that the cop brought her in the front seat with him and she managed to escape.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> NO.
> Arrested suspects are not put in the front seat.
> 
> and her deposition states that she was in the back seat.
> 
> the back doors open from the outside ONLY.
> They can NOT be opened from the inside.


Did she say she was in the back seat?

----------


## mrsat_98

> She was not a prostitute. She is a pharmacist. This one will get justice hopefully.


She tried to escape custody while being held at bay by the officer's tool. don't expect it.

----------


## pcosmar

> Did she say she was in the back seat?


She said she was in the back seat.
The cops said she was in the back seat.

SOP is back seat..
Front seat is specifically forbidden.

She was in the Back seat.

Back doors open ONLY from the outside.

Which means,, that off camera,, a cop opened the door and dumped her in the street.
Period.

----------


## angelatc

> Which means,, that off camera,, a cop opened the door and dumped her in the street.
> Period.



You do not think it's possible the door was not latched properly?  And why do you think the victim is lying?

How did the cops open the door?  I thought they had to get out and open it from the outside.

----------


## JK/SEA

> Seeing how vivacious she was in the pictures compared to how she is in the interview is really sad.  They just took a young woman who did everything in life absolutely right, and they broke her.



potentially a future cop killer. She needs to be arrested just in case. For officer safety of course.

----------


## JK/SEA

> You do not think it's possible the door was not latched properly?  And why do you think the victim is lying?
> 
> How did the cops open the door?  I thought they had to get out and open it from the outside.


the car was rigged as a 'rape car'...door can open both ways. When done, kick her ass out from the inside.

----------


## angelatc

> the car was rigged as a 'rape car'...door can open both ways. When done, kick her ass out from the inside.



I would not doubt that they threw her from the car, but it directly contradicts her story.  And if it were true, it would make it even more horrific, so there isn't any reason not to mention it.

----------


## limequat

> the car was rigged as a 'rape car'...door can open both ways. When done, kick her ass out from the inside.


You may be on to something.  They seem to be focusing on officer "negligence."  
But I bet this is a gateway to what they really want: sexual assault.  If we're having this discussion here, imagine how much more uncomfortable it would be in a courtroom.  
This was premeditated rape.  There where at least 2 rapists.  One driving and one in the back seat next to her.  Why would a cop get in the back seat?  Why would the other cop be OK with it?  
Then there's the 2nd and 3rd squad cars that showed up.  I wonder if their back doors are modified too?

----------


## pcosmar

> I would not doubt that they threw her from the car, but it directly contradicts her story.


No it does not.
Did you read anything more that the single story posted,, Have your read any of the several news reports on it?
http://articles.latimes.com/2013/sep...l-car-20130902



> *Nyugen said she does not remember falling out of the patrol car*, but said that she did not attempt to open the door and that said she could not have done so because she was handcuffed.


She does not remember how she got out of the car. Last thing she remembered was struggling with a rapist.

And the police LIED. Video proves that they lied.



> In a report on the incident reviewed by The Times, the paramedics said the police officers claimed the officer driving came to a stop at the intersection and that Nguyen fell out of the car as it accelerated to about 10 mph.
> 
> The video, however, shows the patrol car traveling at what appears to be a much faster speed and passing through the intersection without stopping or slowing.


And regardless of *how* she ended up in the street,, 
She should have never ended up laying on the street with critical injuries.* Period.*

I suspect that they stopped the car and dumped her out to cover the beating she received by the bastard that was molesting her.

The cop in the second car saw how she ended up on the ground.

----------


## JK/SEA

> You may be on to something.  They seem to be focusing on officer "negligence."  
> But I bet this is a gateway to what they really want: sexual assault.  If we're having this discussion here, imagine how much more uncomfortable it would be in a courtroom.  
> This was premeditated rape.  There where at least 2 rapists.  One driving and one in the back seat next to her.  Why would a cop get in the back seat?  Why would the other cop be OK with it?  
> Then there's the 2nd and 3rd squad cars that showed up.  I wonder if their back doors are modified too?


to be clear, this is speculation, but it seems to fit. I don't trust these bastards as far as i can spit.

----------


## Terry1

You know--I don't care if this woman was a whore or a saint, what they did to her was beyond criminal, it was barbaric and horrifying.   She laid in a coma, had her jaw wired and lost all of her teeth.  Can you imagine the pain she went through.

LA cops are some of the worst, I know, I've been stopped by them before for nothing more than speeding and was threatened to be "dragged" out of my car by two of them.  There's some good cops and bad ones, but nothing justified what happened to this woman and if it had been me or someone I loved they did this to, trust me on this one--those bastards would pay, screw the law, look what the *law* did to her.

----------


## limequat

> I suspect that they stopped the car and dumped her out to cover the beating she received by the bastard that was molesting her.


Explains the how she lost all her teeth and broke her jaw.  Odd injuries for falling out of a car.   Probably took a mag light in the face after she refused to go down.

----------


## Terry1

> http://starcasm.net/wp-content/uploa...uble-image.jpg


I don't think this is the same woman, but even if it is, are you suggesting she deserved what she got by posting this?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> ...if it had been me or someone I loved they did this to, trust me on this one--those bastards would pay, screw the law, look what the *law* did to her.


Everybody *says* this, myself included.

Yet it happens, over and over and over again.

----------


## mrsat_98

> I don't think this is the same woman, but even if it is, are you suggesting she deserved what she got by posting this?


No, but since you reminded me about the post I'll look again.

----------


## Origanalist

> Everybody *says* this, myself included.
> 
> Yet it happens, over and over and over again.


Exactly! I keep waiting for someone to respond to these abuses, but it never seems to happen. What are the odds that the whole country is so indoctrinated that *everybody* just lays down and takes it? I mean lightning does strike, people win the lottery.......

----------


## Terry1

> Everybody *says* this, myself included.
> 
> Yet it happens, over and over and over again.


I have yet to see the faces of these cops posted any where.  Has anyone else seen their faces posted?

----------


## coastie

> Everybody *says* this, myself included.
> 
> Yet it happens, over and over and over again.



Well, none of us have had something this horrible happen to us, personally....yet. I also have no doubt those of us that say, will do when/if the time comes.

If that was my wife/sister/friend, her injuries and what happened to her would be just the intro to juiciest part of the story...

----------


## Terry1

> Well, none of us have had something this horrible happen to us, personally....yet. I also have no doubt those of us that say, will do when/if the time comes.
> 
> If that was my wife/sister/friend, her injuries and what happened to her would be just the intro to juiciest part of the story...



Yeah, it's something never talked about, it just happens one day when they least expect it.  I guarantee these animals won't lose a days pay over this.

----------


## mrsat_98

> I guarantee these animals won't lose a days pay over this.


animals, what an interesting topic.

----------


## Mani

Someone on my Fed book posted this article with shock, like WTH???  I wasn't sure how to reply without sounding like a crazy cop hater.    


I just wanted to say something like...It's more than a couple bad apples.  I dunno. 


I'm surprised how brazen the cops are these days.  I'm also not understanding why they just didn't shoot her and then claim she attacked first.  "We were afraid for our safety and had no choice"  So we threw her out of the car then pumped her full of lead....


They could just say, "She began resisting in the car and reached for my firearm..." some BS....or the usual teenager who, "Shot himself while handcuffed alone in the vehicle."


Seems like those excuses usually work.

----------


## pcosmar

> Someone on my Fed book posted this article with shock, like WTH???  I wasn't sure how to reply without sounding like a crazy cop hater.    
> 
> 
> I just wanted to say something like...It's more than a couple bad apples.  I dunno. 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised how brazen the cops are these days.  I'm also not understanding why they just didn't shoot her and then claim she attacked first.  "We were afraid for our safety and had no choice"  So we threw her out of the car then pumped her full of lead....
> 
> 
> ...


They are not known for being exceptionally bright.
http://abcnews.go.com/US/court-oks-b...story?id=95836

----------


## Mani

> They are not known for being exceptionally bright.
> http://abcnews.go.com/US/court-oks-b...story?id=95836



Well that explains a lot.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Now, Nguyen has filed a lawsuit against the LAPD, alleging that officers failed to secure her with a seatbelt or lock her door properly. This, her attorney says, is what led to her being ejected from the car.
> 
> Nguyen’s attorney, Arnoldo Casillas was able to obtain surveillance footage of the incident. The video of the incident clearly shows Nguyen sprawled on the ground with her dress removed from the waist down.
> 
> The video (above) shows the patrol car speeding through a green light. “The video shows that the statement that the police officers gave the paramedics is an unabashed, unequivocal lie,” Casillas said during the press conference.
> 
> The LAPD say that they are “investigating,” but that investigation has never concluded. Still, the department says they “will ensure that Ms. Nguyen is made aware of the outcome of the investigation related to this incident,” whenever they finally conclude it.
> http://countercurrentnews.com/2014/11/woman-sues-lapd/

----------


## phill4paul

> The LAPD say that they are “investigating,” but that investigation has never concluded.


  Almost one year later. Seems to take a bit longer than most investigations when the police are the target of investigations. +rep for update!

----------


## presence

The question is not how far.  The question is do you possess the constitution, the depth of faith go as far as needed.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> The question is not how far.  The question is do you possess the constitution, the depth of faith go as far as needed.


One of these days I'm going to have to watch that movie

----------


## jjdoyle

> Almost one year later. Seems to take a bit longer than most investigations when the police are the target of investigations. +rep for update!


I can only imagine the swift justice and massive police force given to this "investigation" if she had assaulted an officer and tossed one out of a vehicle, or they "fell out" during the assault trying to escape.

----------


## Danke

> The LAPD say that they are “investigating,” but that investigation has never concluded. Still, the department says they “will ensure that Ms. Nguyen is made aware of the outcome of the investigation related to this incident,” whenever they finally conclude it.


I bet the LAPD is undermanned and has too low of a budget.

----------


## Cleaner44

> Almost one year later. Seems to take a bit longer than most investigations when the police are the target of investigations. +rep for update!


The assault happened back in March of 2013 and I would bet that no cop has been fired yet.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Public servants.

----------


## phill4paul

> The assault happened back in March of 2013 and I would bet that no cop has been fired yet.


Thanks for the correction. It must obviously be a pressing matter for them such that they take so much time to investigate. I think it is terrible when one of their own is gunned down and they take as long.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Almost one year later. Seems to take a bit longer than most investigations when the police are the target of investigations.


What's to investigate? After all ...




> handcuffed woman falls out of moving police car while being sexually assaulted


... the woman is clearly guilty of some form of jaywalking (at the very least).

Case closed. Now move along.

----------


## francisco

> Public servants.


LAPD's motto:

"We treat you like a King"

[Rodney King, that is.]

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Handcuffed Woman Who Fell Out of Moving Police Car Fending Off Rapist Cop Gets $3.5 Million*

http://thefreethoughtproject.com/lap...lice-car-fell/

Los Angeles, CA — Taxpayers of Los Angeles will have to pay for their police department’s misconduct yet again, as a woman who fell out of a squad car in 2013 has been granted a $3.5 million settlement.

Kim Nguyen had been arrested for alleged public drunkenness, handcuffed, and put in the back of a Los Angeles Police Department patrol car. At speeds of around 30 mph, Nguyen leaned against one of the back doors — which turned out to be unlocked — in an attempt to escape a sexual assault by one of the officers, according to her lawsuit.

Reports My News LA:

“Officers David Shin and Jin Oh arrested Nguyen for public intoxication after they saw her run across the street about 3 a.m. on March 17, 2013. At the time, Nguyen was a graduate student in her last semester at Loyola Marymount University’s MBA program.

“Nguyen was handcuffed and put in the back seat of a squad car off Sixth Street between Oxford and Serrano avenues, according to her court papers, which state that she ‘was not seatbelted into the car and the manual door lock was not engaged.’

----------


## Ender

> *Handcuffed Woman Who Fell Out of Moving Police Car Fending Off Rapist Cop Gets $3.5 Million*
> 
> http://thefreethoughtproject.com/lap...lice-car-fell/
> 
> Los Angeles, CA — Taxpayers of Los Angeles will have to pay for their police department’s misconduct yet again, as a woman who fell out of a squad car in 2013 has been granted a $3.5 million settlement.
> 
> Kim Nguyen had been arrested for alleged public drunkenness, handcuffed, and put in the back of a Los Angeles Police Department patrol car. At speeds of around 30 mph, Nguyen leaned against one of the back doors — which turned out to be unlocked — in an attempt to escape a sexual assault by one of the officers, according to her lawsuit.
> 
> Reports My News LA:
> ...


Good.

----------


## phill4paul

> *Handcuffed Woman Who Fell Out of Moving Police Car Fending Off Rapist Cop Gets $3.5 Million*
> 
> http://thefreethoughtproject.com/lap...lice-car-fell/
> 
> Los Angeles, CA — Taxpayers of Los Angeles will have to pay for their police department’s misconduct yet again, as a woman who fell out of a squad car in 2013 has been granted a $3.5 million settlement.
> 
> Kim Nguyen had been arrested for alleged public drunkenness, handcuffed, and put in the back of a Los Angeles Police Department patrol car. At speeds of around 30 mph, Nguyen leaned against one of the back doors — which turned out to be unlocked — in an attempt to escape a sexual assault by one of the officers, according to her lawsuit.
> 
> Reports My News LA:
> ...


  Funny thing. I just read through three articles regarding this settlement and not a one even mentions what has hppened to  Officers David Shin and Jin Oh.  They are in jail right? At least not cops? Surely they have to pay for the settlement.

----------


## tod evans

> Funny thing. I just read through three articles regarding this settlement and not a one even mentions what has hppened to  Officers David Shin and Jin Oh.  They are in jail right? At least not cops? Surely they have to pay for the settlement.

----------


## brushfire

> The alleged victim, Kim Nguyen
> 
> Two hours prior to the police taking her..
> 
> 
> After..

----------


## Cleaner44

*Taxpayers on hook for $3.5M settlement for handcuffed woman seriously injured falling from LA cop car*
http://mynewsla.com/crime/2017/02/01...om-la-cop-car/

----------

